# θα αποφύγουμε or θα αποφεύγουμε



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

What is correct or better ?

Στο μέλλον θα αποφύγουμε / θα αποφεύγουμε τέτοια χαζά λάθη.

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sotos

both can be correct, depending on the context.


----------



## Andrious

If we´re talking about 100 repetitions, both can be correct - maybe "θα αποφεύγουμε" fits better.

If we´re talking about 5-6 repetitions, use "θα αποφύγουμε".


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello Andrious,

Many thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Έχουμε πάντα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο το να βλέπεις τη διαφορά καθαρά. Οι δύο όψεις, έτσι ονομάζονται, είναι συνοπτικός και εξακολουθητικός. Αποτελούνται από τις διαφορές στην μορφή στην οποία βλέπεις το γεγονός που θέλεις να διαγράψεις. 
Συνοπτική όψη, η δράση συμβαίνει λίγες φορές ή μόνο μια φορά. Εξακολουθητική όψη σημαίνει ότι το βλέπεις συνολικά. Κάτι συμβαίνει για μια μεγάλη περίοδος χρόνου. Δεν ξέρω, τα ρήματα που δηλώνουν κάτι στιγμιαίο δεν έχουν τίποτε να κάνουν με αυτό. Είναι το αντίθετο. 
-Θα φάω μερικές φράουλες αύριο.
-Θα φάω ειδικό φαγητό όλη τη ζωή μου (έχω ζαχαροδιαβήτη, για παράδειγμα) 
Τα πράγματα είναι στο ότι δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεις τη διαφορά...
Ελπίζω να είμαι καθαρός. 
Θα μιληθούμε...


----------



## bearded

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Οι δύο όψεις, έτσι ονομάζονται, είναι συνοπτικός και εξακολουθητικός


Syggnomi, alla nomizo oti ''opsis'' einai thilyko ousiastiko:  oi dyo opseis einai synoptki kai exakolouthitiki... Mipos eimai gelasmenos;


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Όχι, Βεαρδεδ. Έχεις δίκιο! Τώρα το βλέπω καθαρά. Το θέμα είναι στην ισπανική, που μιλώ εγώ. Η όψη είναι αρσενικό ουσιαστικό. Ίσως από κει έρχεται η σύγχυση! Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Βεαρδεδ!
Μιλάς και ιταλικά; Εγώ μαθαίνω τη γλώσσα σου! Θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε στην ιταλική. Χαχα.


----------



## bearded

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Μιλάς και ιταλικά;


Malista! Ta italika einai i glossa mou. Puedes enviarme un mensaje privado.../Puoi inviarmi un messaggio privato.


----------



## Αγγελος

Oχι, Nahuel.
Λέμε "Θα *τρώω* ειδικό φαγητό σ'όλη μου τη ζωή" (αν έχω ζαχαροδιαβήτη, για παράδειγμα)
Μπορούμε να πούμε "θα *φάω *20 κιλά σταφύλια το καλοκαίρι", αν αυτό που σκεφτόμαστε είναι πόση ποσότητα σταφύλια θα φάω συνολικά. Υποχρεωτικά όμως λέμε "τον Αύγουστο θα *τρώω *μισό κιλό σταφύλια την ημέρα", γιατί έχουμε στο νου μια περιοδικά επαναλαμβανόμενη πράξη. 
Αν πρόκειται να πάω π.χ. στο Παρίσι για να ψωνίσω για κάποιον κάτι που δεν βρίσκω εδώ, θα του πώ:"Θα σου τηλεφων*ήσω* τρεις φορές: μία όταν φτάσω, μία όταν βρω το εμπόρευμα, και μία όταν είναι να γυρίσω."
Θα πω όμως "Θα σου τηλεφων*ώ* κάθε βράδυ μέχρι να το βρω."
Ανάλογα και για το παρελθόν: "Του τηλεφώνησα τρεις φορές", αλλά "Του τηλεφωνούσα κάθε βράδυ".
Παρόμοια:"Ἑβρεξε χτες. Θα βρέξει αύριο." -- αλλά "Χτες έβρε*χε *όλη τη νύχτα. Αύριο θα βρέ*χει* όλη τη μέρα." Εδώ έχουμε μια διαφορά με τις νεολατινικές γλώσσες. Στα γαλλικά λέμε "il a plu toute la nuit", και νομίζω και στα ιταλικά το ίδιο. (Ισπανικά δεν ξέρω)
"Il m'a aimé toute la nuit / Mon légionnaire" (τραγούδι της Εντίτ Πιαφ). Ελληνικά θα το λέγαμε με παρατατικό -- και με πιο χυδαίο ρήμα


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Άγγελε, ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τώρα βλέπω ότι ό,τι ξέρω για τη γλώσσα δεν είναι τόσο άχρητα! 
Θα πεις 'Θα τρώω'; Καλά. Εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι θα μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω το ρήμα με την έννοια του μακρύ χρόνου.
Ελπίζω να με διορθώσεις πάλι. Ήταν χρήσιμο...


----------

